# What is this roof feature called?



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

I've become fond of this roof feature but I don't know what it is called and if it serves a functional purpose or if it just looks nice










It's the corners where you should be able to see roof peak the roof has what I've been calling a small dimple. It's not as pronounced on this photo but it's there

Thanks for the help, wasn't able to find it via google.


----------



## Fairwind (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like a roofers nightmare to me....Architectural embellishments are thought to ad "curb appeal" to a home. To me, they just ad unwarranted expense... JMHO...:whistling2:


----------



## Horseygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

*This reminds me of a bonnet type of hip and ridge detail that is seen extensively in the UK although used with slate/tile and not 3 tab shingles. *

*Interesting, never saw anyone wrap shingles like that. Even along the gables and eaves. Perhaps it is done to help with shedding ice and snow in the winter as it adds a pitch to the of the front hip end. Same reason why Northern homes have steep pitches. *

*Or, that is their interpertation of a gingerbread house!! *


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

oh no, it's not the wrapping of the shingles along all the edges that I'm interested in, it's how the point where the ridge would hit the end of the house is cut to have a small patch of slanted roof instead. It's done on this house everywhere the ridge would hit the end, almost like a small hip roof thing. note-ably on the second floor, above the middle window of the 3 windows in a row.

Hope that helps to clarify the question


----------



## Horseygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

*Unless it was done specifically for aesthetics, the only other purpose that I can see is to aid in the shedding of ice or snow and the prevention of icicles from forming by having a sloped ridge end. *


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

That's a jerkinhead roof (clipped gables). The wrapped shingle edges are supposed to mimic the thatched roofs of Cotswold cottages (England).

Rather rare to see them outside of historic districts.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

The wrapped shingles are very popular in Portland, OR. A little too cutesy for me. And the clipped gable end.... :shrug: meh.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

3 of my last four jobs (new construction) had clipped gables, they are very popular in the new style villas here in my area as well.

Have only ever roofed one rolled rake/eaves tho, not very popular at all in my area.


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

So other than ascetics, do clipped gables serve a purpose?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

http://history.utah.gov/architecture/building_styles/period_revival/clipped_gable_cottage.html


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Usually - they're for looks.
I'd rather frame and roof a straight gable: but -
I do like how they look!
They add a little "cut" to a roof.
The "rolled", "thatched" treatment - OUCH!! - Lots of Fun!! 

rossfingal
("loneframer" - Nice link!)


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Even though its not the correct term, we refer to those as a Dutch hip. Been a pretty popular look over the last ten years here. Pretty simple to do at time of framing. Not as simple after. The shingle wrap is not to my liking. We recently removed some that had rounded framing under.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Last year I was roofing a home in Joplin and we decided to take a lunch at a nearby Mc'D's.,I watched for about an hour as a roof that had been reroofed and was now in the phase of adding the clipped application.

These guys used Awa plan (90) and architectural shingles.It is an interesting process I have to admit.But personally I am not impressedwith the visual.I guess I am to much into water diversion with my roof system.

Without guttering it seems that your foundation and basement are an open target.

Now that I think of it.,the house I was watching and the Mc D's I was watching from are no longer there from the F-5 that rolled through.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

We call it a dutch hip also. There were a few of them built in the 70's-early 80's here.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

MJW said:


> We call it a dutch hip also. There were a few of them built in the 70's-early 80's here.


 
MJW,Sly or anyone know how much this costs ?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I've heard it called a jerkinhead, a dutch hip, and a truncated hip. Not sure if any or all are the correct name.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

A Dutch hip is the opposite of this. It has a small projection rather than being clipped.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah - a "Dutch Hip" looks cool too!
Around here: we call it a "Returned Hip" - it's just "nomenclature".
I prefer a "Dutch Hip" (as "Polecat" refers to) vs. a "Clipped Hip" -
They both add, a little, "Something" to a roof -
Who knew roofers and framers could be "Craftsmen" (Craftspeople)!!!

RF


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

This is the only Dutch Hip I’ve ever known.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

This source says the OP roof is a "Jerkinhead" style Roof...

http://roof-truss-design.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/roof-truss-design-scale..jpg

And I agree with Kwik and the source confirms that Kwik's pic is a Dutch Hip...


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

What is the cost for an installation like that?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> What is the cost for an installation like that?


The cost of what? The framing? 

You’re the roofer so it can’t be the roofing.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> The cost of what? The framing?
> 
> You’re the roofer so it can’t be the roofing.


 
No silly.,The installation based on the OP's Pic?.,.,


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

rossfingal said:


> Who knew roofers and framers could be "Craftsmen" (Craftspeople)!!!
> 
> RF


I knew it.:laughing:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> No silly.,The installation based on the OP's Pic?.,.,


Well you know what they say about price, location location. What would you charge???

I will say this, that’s a pretty cool looking roof. Although the lack of gutters would concern me.


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

loneframer said:


> I knew it.:laughing:


eek, some of those aren't all that attractive, mainly the 2nd and last one. But I certainly see your point.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Well you know what they say about price, location location. What would you charge???
> 
> I will say this, that’s a pretty cool looking roof. Although the lack of gutters would concern me.


 
I agree KFR it is cool looking.,Gutters would be my 1st quirk.Another would be.,.,Ice.,It seems with a large amount of ice (Multiple seasons) when using arch's it would start pulling them apart.

The cost.,.,I would probably lose alot of bids.,.,:laughing:


----------



## JoJo-Arch (Sep 15, 2011)

The house was designed by the gnome in the garden!:laughing:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

JoJo-Arch said:


> The house was designed by the gnome in the garden!:laughing:


I think a few Nomes peaking out of the bushes would be an attractive touch. :thumbup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

MLMIB said:


> eek, some of those aren't all that attractive, mainly the 2nd and last one. But I certainly see your point.


I think the second one is SCREAMING with personality. I’m not sure what it’s saying but it’s talking to me. 

That had to be a fun roof to cut Lone, I don’t see any trusses there. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I think the second one is SCREAMING with personality. I’m not sure what it’s saying but it’s talking to me.
> 
> That had to be a fun roof to cut Lone, I don’t see any trusses there. :thumbsup:


There are no trusses on any of those, except for the blue one with the large barrel roof. One section in the front of the building was done in flat topped trusses in order to span the entire width of the building. The remainder of the roof was stick framed into the trusses. The building actually has 5 barrels, which consumed over 100 sheets of 3/4" plywood to form the ribs of them.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Also called a half hip here. Got one on my roof. Important thing on a thatched roof is the pointed end to ward off evil spirits.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"Kemosabe"
Nice "pics"!
I bet that was fun?!? 
How long did it take to frame it?
A couple of hours/days/weeks?
Really nice stuff!! 
Who said there's no more "adventure"!

rossfingal


----------

